# Can a rookie make dovetail joints?



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I just completed a workbench. The plans for drawers call for either dovetail joints or an alternative method. I know dovetails are "better" but seems very intimidating. I have a router with a dovetail bit. I'm going to buy a woodworking book for reference.

Should I give it a shot or just use the easier alternative joint?


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

ws....I have a router and the bit as well but I cant bring myself to buy a jig. Cut by hand, always have and probably allways will. Theres a learning curve either way. Perhaps a better choice for you would be a lock miter or something similar. You have the router, just need the bit. Oh...and I guess a table to go with it. Wouldnt want to try that freehand.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

12penny,

Router, dovetail bit I have. What kind of table would I need?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Dove tail jigs come with instructions. Use some waste boards to play with it. If you don't try...you'll never know.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, I looked up jigs and now it seems easier. I'll give it a try.

Thanks


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

wsommariva said:


> 12penny,
> 
> Router, dovetail bit I have. What kind of table would I need?


 
ws...what I meant was, you have a router and all you need to do a lock miter joint is the bit. But if you dont have a router table I dont think you could do them anyway.

What was the alternative joint on the plans?


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

A simple joint where you remove a part of the side or end and then glue and nail.

Since the drawers may get heavy, I'm leaning to the dovetail. I can buy a router table if I need it.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

It's called a dado/rabbet joint.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

wsommariva said:


> 12penny,
> 
> Router, dovetail bit I have. What kind of table would I need?


You just need some type of work surface. While certainly not the best, even a sheet of plywood across two saw horses will work. Just something to place and fasten your work to.

On the original subject. Yes a rookie can make dovetail joints. I go so long inbetween making dove tail joints that I am a rookie every time. I have to go back and relearn.

A good dovetail jig is the key, unless you want to go freehand.

George


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I have an 80" x 30" workbench, so I'm ok there. 

I'm torn between the dovetail and the dado/rabbet alternative.

I'll give it some thought and make my decision.

Thanks for the the input.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hand cut your dovetails. Everybody's a rookie the first time they try it, but it is very easy. Go to Amazon and check out the Franz Klaus DVD "How to Dovetail a Drawer." He gives you step by step intructions on how to set up and cut the dovetails. You'll be amazed at how easy it is. The video is less than $20 and you'll need a decent dovetail saw, a marking gauge and a couple of inexpensive chisels. Total investment: $80 to $100. Once you get the hang of it you can look into higher quality tools.

Good luck and let us know what you end up doing.

Kevin H.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I found and Porter and Cable jig that got good reviews. I think I'll go with that if I decide on the dovetail. Since I may never make another drawer, maybe that dado/rabbet is the way to go since I have the tools needed for that.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

wsommariva said:


> I have an 80" x 30" workbench, so I'm ok there.
> 
> I'm torn between the dovetail and the dado/rabbet alternative.
> 
> ...


You can make the dado/rabbet style joint very quickly and easily with a table saw or router. Glued and screwed it is a very strong joint. The lock miter joint is also very strong, but you would need to buy the bits.

Gerry


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Good to hear as I have decided on the dado/rabbet joint. Now, just to get everything square!!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

All done with my three drawers using the dado/rabbet joint. First time working with a dado set, so the resluts were good for me.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## seanmacdougal (Feb 5, 2010)

In my judgement, you're not a real cabinetmaker until you can execute this joint (and several others) quickly and cleanly. When you can demonstrate hand cut dovetails, no one can say you're not a cabinetmaker. At my job (high-end house joiner) I keep a beautiful hand dovetailed wooden toolbox, with several small trays and dividers. Every time someone asks me can I make so & so (they know me only as a carpenter) I simply ask them to look at my toolbox. Question answered every time.
As for the router method, this produces very strong and handsome (to the untrained eye) joints, and is very easy to do. I used the Keller through jig; it's excellent, but will only cut through joints. If a joint has to be half-blind, I say hand cut it. More expensive jigs will produce all manner of half-blind joints. A snotty woodworker like me will derogate these machine-made joints because of the regularity of the spacing (improper spacing to my eye) and the fact that the neck of the pins is so fat. No router bit can cut the skinny slots between the tails for the pointed pin that I like so well. 
I'd like to offer you encouragement to continue, and to do the drawers dovetailed whether you choose machine or hand-cut. You've done the bench, now do the drawers right. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the lock mitre joint suggested in this section, but we're looking for more than straight utility here. (by the way, did I forget to recommend that you NOT put drawers under your workbench?). The dovetail joint will be confusing to you when you begin and you will probably experience a few abortive attempts before you can get the jig to produce the results you want. It would be more so for the hand-cut version. Before you learn to hand cut, you simply will not understand the joint in a gut way. While you're learning, you will make numerous mistakes, and should expect frustration. After you've done it a good bit, it'll be simple and clear, and you'll be able to execute a joint that makes women take off their clothes for you.
I and I suspect others would be glad to guide you further onto the perilous path. "if only you'd taken the blue pill"


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Sean,

I can relate your response to my own career as a CPA. 30 years ago we used pencils and accounting paper with up to 20 columns or so. You get to learn theory and the right ways to do things. Today, everyone gets a printout and THINKS it's correct.

I wasn't even going to to make drawers. I decided to for the challenge and the experience. I used the dado rabbit joint, and I made lots of mistakes. The drawers came out very nice for a rookie. Not commercially viable, but I'm happy with the results. 

If I need to do dovetails I'll use the router/jig method; I'm glad you say it's easy. My next project is a windowseat bookcase combo for our dinning room. This is going to have to be done with no flaws.


----------



## Dave_G (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm a bit of a rookie myself and I was originally scared of dovetails. But then I had to make a drawer so I gave it a go, using hand tools. I approached the job with some degree of trepidation and took my time and worked carefully. To my considerable surprise, they came out quite reasonably. Though, unlike Sean Macdougal above, they did not prompt any women to remove their clothes!

Since having done them once, I am no longer afraid of doing dovetails and actually look forward to it now. I've never tried a router but to me the great fat pins you get with machine dovetails look disgusting.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*To take a different point of view*

Quote.....rough joints. If a joint has to be half-blind, I say hand cut it. *More expensive jigs will produce all manner of half-blind joints*. A snotty woodworker like me will.......Quote

The cheapest jigs from HF. Jet, Woodstock, etc. will *only* produce half blind DT's!
http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=552494

I got 3 Jets on sale for $30.00 each close out. All set to different sizes, never have to adjust again......set up is a royal PITA. Depth of cut is critical.....use a dedicated router on each jig....:blink: bill


----------



## seanmacdougal (Feb 5, 2010)

I gotta do my drawers like this.


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 9, 2010)

The short answer to the OP is "Yes!" of course you can. Why not just give it a try on a couple scrap pieces or make a simple box or two to built your confidence?


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 9, 2010)

Sean -- 

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

I say take this as the most golden opportunity you can imagine for learning to make the joinery by hand. 

Eschew the router cutters. They make ugly DTs: Graceless blocky chunky ungainly things that look like some jobber for IKEA did it. 

Give it a shot. What's the worst that can happen? 
I mean the absolute worst? You'll catch some disease and die? You'll be hit by lightning? A Bus will run you over? The neighbor's dog will bite you? What is the absolute worst that can happen? 
If the worst possible ain't so bad, then go ahead and take the chance.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

wsommariva said:


> I just completed a workbench. The plans for drawers call for either dovetail joints or an alternative method. I know dovetails are "better" but seems very intimidating. I have a router with a dovetail bit. I'm going to buy a woodworking book for reference.
> 
> Should I give it a shot or just use the easier alternative joint?


I see that this is an old thread that just got reinstated. The title interested me.

Can a rookie make __________________? You insert the word/phrase.

All of us were rookies at sometime. We had to start somewhere. Certainly, in most cases, a rookie can make whatever it is that he/she has not made before. It is all a learning experience.

If we do not try the first time we will never learn whether or not we can do something.

George


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

wsommariva said:


> I just completed a workbench. The plans for drawers call for either dovetail joints or an alternative method. I know dovetails are "better" but seems very intimidating. I have a router with a dovetail bit. I'm going to buy a woodworking book for reference.
> 
> Should I give it a shot or just use the easier alternative joint?


Let me tell you something a very Smart Man once told me. Keep in mind this man only made it through the Fourth Grade Growing up in Georgia you left school to work on the Farm as soon as you were able. This man told me you can do anything you set your mind to and Anything any other human can do all you need Is passion and perseverance.This man is my Father and my Hero. He was hard on me growing up laying a hundred inside miters on a bench and making me Cope each one. Drawing Blanks on Hundreds of Boards and telling me to cut Dovetails all day. Attached is a carving he just completed. He is 82 and self taught and driven with Passion,Perseverance and Love. He is also the most Humble Man I have ever met







































Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

